# Hunting the marshes



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was wondering, can you hunt varmets in the great salt lake marshes, when the duck hunting is over, or are the gates and marshes closed to the public???


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

a lot of them have signs that say no firearms, except during waterfowl season.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

duneman101 said:


> a lot of them have signs that say no firearms, except during waterfowl season.


He is talking about the great salt lake marsh outside the WMA boundaries. I was wondering the same thing. Lots of fox, raccoon and coyote out there wondering the ice right now. had a coyote pretty close to use yesterday barking and howling.Farmington Bay gates stay open to the public I thought? You can't motor withing the diked area's but can you run out the airboat channel or the turpin channel, It would help the nesting ducks and geese this next season to thin them out.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You are not allowed on the WMA's with a firearm after the close of the last waterfowl season. I am not sure about areas not considered wma's though. I do know you must obey shooting times anywhere adjacent to the great salt lake shoreline. 
P.S. The predators are not responding well to calling. I think there are more people hunting them than meets the eye.


----------

